
RMSbolt – An implementation of the Godbolt compiler-explorer for Emacs - mepian
https://gitlab.com/jgkamat/rmsbolt
======
partycoder
I like how "god" was substituted by "rms" (Richard Stallman's initials).

Godbolt is pretty useful. It is a good idea to start by turning off compiler
optimizations.

~~~
glandium
Interestingly enough, Godbolt is the full last name of its author, Matt
Godbolt.

------
MrEldritch
Oh, wow - this is really cool.

I'd like to see a programming environment that integrated something like this
directly; this seems like it could, if done cleverly, do an enormous amount
for the leaky-abstractions problem. Something that was designed such that you
could easily work with and analyze your code in the high-level _and_ low-level
views. Not to mention, having the machine be _right there_ next to your code,
with their correspondences clearly marked, would do an enormous amount to
demystify what your code's really doing on the lower levels.

(I think there's a glimmer of an idea in here for what a future programming
system might look like, that allows us to use high-level abstractions and
other ergonomic programming concepts AND actually think about the metal and
how to use it directly at the same time. Something something interactive
compilation...)

------
teddyh
> _No more sending your code to any server_

Outstanding!

------
archgoon
Oh cool; the author also added support for byte code compilation; for
languages like python and java.

------
mbrumlow
I used early versions of this before it was in GitHub. Glad to see it is
progressing. It worked very well and have been in using it regularly. Can't
wait to upgrade!

------
wink
Funny how I seem to have misused godbolt all the time, only being interesting
in the output of a piece of code or comparing some compilers, not really
caring for the assembly code :P

As for this I'd have to a) install emacs (shush) and b) install all those
compilers I don't have installed

Obligatory xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1172/](https://xkcd.com/1172/)

